# "Self-Serve" Lib Freak Out in Oregon



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My, my how precious these worthless fools are. Lol



> People are raising Cain on social media about a law in Oregon making it legal for citizens to pump their own gas.





> "I don't even know HOW to pump gas and I am 62, native Oregonian&#8230;..I say NO THANKS! I don't want to smell like gasoline!" one woman wrote in a comment on a survey the new station posted Dec. 29. The poll elicited more than a thousand responses.


Oregon Freaks Out Over Gas Pumping Laws | The Daily Caller


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Deep Blue Far Northern California ( Oregon)


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey, 62 year old person that smells like gasoline, welcome to the real world....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

You assume everyone from Oregon is a liberal? 

Search your mind and you will remember when self service started in other states in the 70's there were concerns expressed about safety much like today.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

But it's okay to smell like marijahootchie?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, I hate self-serve for the same reasons as I hate self check-out at the supermarket, and it's not because I hate to get my hands dirty, or smell like gasoline: it puts people out of jobs. That concerns me a lot.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> You assume everyone from Oregon is a liberal?
> 
> Search your mind and you will remember when self service started in other states in the 70's there were concerns expressed about safety much like today.


No not all are libs, just the incompetent snowflakes are libs. My Mother lives in Oregon and while crazy, not a worthless lib lefty.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> Well, I hate self-serve for the same reasons as I hate self check-out at the supermarket, and it's not because I hate to get my hands dirty, or smell like gasoline: it puts people out of jobs. That concerns me a lot.


I can understand that, but only 2 out of 50 states had forced citizens to pay extra for fuel just to give someone a job.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I can understand that, but only 2 out of 50 states had forced citizens to pay extra for fuel just to give someone a job.


Well I know, but at least it's an honest job and not a handout. Technology has run amuck. When everyone pays less at the pumps and the supermarket registers, but they don't have jobs to pay for the pumps and registers somehow we've gone too far.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

We are still going to pay the same price. It is not going to change the price one red cent. I went over to eastern Orygun and I paid the same price as I paid last week when someone else pumped my gas. The Jefferson part of the state are not snowflakes. We have pumped our own diesel for years.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> But it's okay to smell like marijahootchie?


I once had an illegal named Maria Hootchie. Her last name wasn't Hootchie but it was some such ******* sounding nonsense that none of us could pronounce but it sounded something like that. Anyhoo...ole Maria made some of the best Huevos Rancheros I ever done ate! We really liked ole Maria.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> Well I know, but at least it's an honest job and not a handout. Technology has run amuck. When everyone pays less at the pumps and the supermarket registers, but they don't have jobs to pay for the pumps and registers somehow we've gone too far.


Do you have to tip the attendant when they pump your fuel? It makes exactly no sense to make a law that says that citizens can not be trusted to do something as simple as pumping their own gas. It may not be a hand-out, but it certainly is govt interference and manipulation that results in making jobs that are not needed and does increase the cost of fuel. I heard a couple weeks ago that there are somewhere around 6-7 million open jobs at any given day in the U.S. There are plenty of employment opportunities for those with a little ambition and willingness to learn a useable skill(s).


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

WTF you can't even put gas in your own car. Who wipes your -$$.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> We are still going to pay the same price. It is not going to change the price one red cent. I went over to eastern Orygun and I paid the same price as I paid last week when someone else pumped my gas. The Jefferson part of the state are not snowflakes. We have pumped our own diesel for years.


Sounds like to me that gas station owners in your state are making you pay the inflated prices of Oregon to make extra doe off of you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> WTF you can't even put gas in your own car. Who wipes your -$$.


Illegals!

Of Course!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Sounds like to me that gas station owners in your state are making you pay the inflated prices of Oregon to make extra doe off of you.


Yep you are so right. It is treated like any temporary tax. It never goes away. The higher cost will always stay in the till.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have pumped my own gas since 1958.

The only times I did not were for fueling my airplane or any ferry jobs I was doing,

FBO fuel trucks came out and did it, no pump station available.

Lost jobs? there are plenty of both types around here, full serve and self serve.

The wholesale club I belong to put in a self serve station two years ago, 

they have three attendants on duty all day, two at night.

Disability? the club attendant will pump for you.

Save money? I save 20 cents a gallon as a club member, 

on top of that, retail, they are cheaper than the area stations to start.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I used to pump gas for my dad's trucks as a kid. I can't claim as far back as some on here of course, but it's been like that for whole life. I am all out of sorts when I accidentally pull in to a Full Serve station. Do I get out? Do I wait in the car? Do I wait in the little store/hut? Do I tip, and if so, how much? Is there an option for tips on the debit machine?? Tooooo complicated. And I find their prices are always a little higher than the self serve to begin with... 

Plus, they have silly retail hours. Ain't no one but me going to pump my gas at 2am in a friggin' blizzard. :laugh:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rstanek said:


> Hey, 62 year old person that smells like gasoline, welcome to the real world....


and yes it's safe to light up while your pumping....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Let Washington State and Oregon and Colorado , Maryland , Virginia , Illinois, Hawaii , Connecticut , Massachusetts , New Jersey , New York ,Alabama ,California, Washington DC, ... be examples for you so called "Free State Guys " ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Do you have to tip the attendant when they pump your fuel?


No.


> It makes exactly no sense to make a law that says that citizens can not be trusted to do something as simple as pumping their own gas. It may not be a hand-out, but it certainly is govt interference and manipulation that results in making jobs that are not needed and does increase the cost of fuel.


 I know, I don't want gov. interference either. I have mixed feelings about it, because I just hate to see people lose their jobs.



> I heard a couple weeks ago that there are somewhere around 6-7 million open jobs at any given day in the U.S. There are plenty of employment opportunities for those with a little ambition and willingness to learn a useable skill(s).


 It can depend. Some people (take baggers at the checkout, for example) may not have the wherewithal. Also, once you get past say around 55 years old, especially if you're a white male, it does get hard to find a new job if you don't have good health or already have certain skill sets in place.

And just for the record, when we go to Vermont, I CAN and DO pump my own gas!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Annie does your state issue CHL/CWP/CCW ???


----------

